# Today on RO - Thursday!



## mouse_chalk (Jun 11, 2009)

[align=center]






*Thursday, 28th May 2009*




Hello!
















* Are you celebrating a special day today? Don't forget to add it to the birthdays thread in the main forum whilst the calendar is down!
:construction
* 






[/align] [align=center]*yamaya17 sadly lost her beloved  Smokey. [url] RIP Smokey...
ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:*http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=47434&forum_id=27
[/align] [align=center] 



*
Jenk is worried about [url=http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=47449&forum_id=16] Emma being in pain. ** Please keep them in your thoughts...*
ray:



*
CKGS is concerned that she doesn't have a rabbit.... She has a  RAMMIT!  Go and read what Abby has been up to!*









*
Camarie has posted some  new cute pictures  of little Boo!*







*
CKGS has posted some pictures of a  very moody Abby!  They are a must-see!*







*
Do you love Elf Mommy's little boy Poe? Then you MUST  keep an eye on this thread  to see when he's on camera!*








*
And speaking of baby black Mini-Rex bunnies, check out  Dia's new addition!  She's also looking for name suggestions!*









*
Luvabun has rescued a gorgeous bunny,  George,  with the help of Pet_Bunny. Go and read about how this gorgeous girl ended up with a fabulous forever home!*









*
BSAR is wondering why  Willow has become aggressive?  Do you have any advice for her?*









*
angieluv is  adopting a rat!  She is getting lots of advice about cages etc but if you have anything to share, go and read the thread, and look at the cute pictures! *







*
kherrmann3 had a rather unfortunate  encounter with a couch!  Lets hope that the bruise doesn't turn out too badly!
:hug:*



*
Jenson is  off on holiday abroad  for the first time soon and is in need of some advice on what to pack!*







*

I am  going to the dentist  this afternoon as I'm still in pain after having my wisdom teeth removed. Wish me luck!*





*







Who is this?!










Have a great day guys!
*[/align]


----------



## Becca (Jun 11, 2009)

Good job with the news Jen after you had so many problems with it earlier!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 11, 2009)

It's one of Crystal's babies, but I pityful with remembering names.

Susan


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 11, 2009)

Check out my celebri-bunnies!!

http://www.disapprovingrabbits.com/2009/06/muffin-and-tony.html


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 11, 2009)

Good luck, Jen!

Denise


----------



## myheart (Jun 11, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Check out my celebri-bunnies!!
> 
> http://www.disapprovingrabbits.com/2009/06/muffin-and-tony.html



Too cute,Claire!!! It must be nice to have celebrity bunners.... (Are you able to note aslight tone of jealousy..?)

myheart


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 12, 2009)

Hehe I didn't even think that pic was so great, but I think they might be running low on pics these days so i sent it in. I think your group is too cute to be disapproving, myheart!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 12, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> It's one of Crystal's babies, but I pityful with remembering names.
> 
> Susan


Not quite Crystal, but close!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 12, 2009)

It's one of Cheryl's babies. I told you i was bad woth names. :embarrassed:

Susan :blushan:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 12, 2009)

Is it Marley, or Chocolate Bunny?


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning George, Jen 

Hope the dentist went OK

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Jun 13, 2009)

Yay...it's one of my little girl's....hmmm but which one? lol

Thanks Jen!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 14, 2009)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Yay...it's one of my little girl's....hmmm but which one? lol
> 
> Thanks Jen!


No problem! How could I resist that face?! 

Oooh I sense a Mystery Bunny Rollover if nobody guesses the correct bunny by the time I've finished today's news! :biggrin2:


I've also just noticed that one of my image links went wrong... And now there's a penguin there threatening to 'slap me with a wet fish'.... Very strange..... :shock: It wasn't there before!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 14, 2009)

Mystery bunny is Chocolate Bunny


----------

